# Epoxy paint Bathtub Refinishing?



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

Recent construction damaged the finish of an already well used many decades old cast iron bathtub. I’ve seen this done elsewhere in my building and they merely used what looks like a can of ordinary gloss enamel appliance spray paint…not such a great solution and doesn’t look so great. 

I’ve read of epoxy refinishing, and also the plumber on the construction project whispered to me, “Don’t tell her I said this, but you should ask her to have the tub refinished with epoxy paint, I’ve seen this done and it’s fantastic…durable and looks as good as new!”

I know for certain that the owner isn’t going to pay a premium for this service. 
I’ve heard of do it yourself epoxy kits…you tape off and cover the surrounding area, chemical etch or sand the tub to clean and give tooth for the paint to adhere, then a coat or two of a special epoxy spray paint it. I’m very handy and have the skills and tools so I can very likely do this successfully…has anyone done this that can give some feedback or info and the approximate cost?


----------



## Ebbo (Oct 24, 2009)

I do this for a living. The do it yourself kits are crap. I usually wind up repairing them for homeowners after they go that route.

To do it right you need a HVLP compressor and a spray gun, and get the chemicals from Midwest or Napco. You need to know what you are doing and what to order and how to do the process. I really would suggest you get a professional to do it for you, since to just get the chemicals [primer and topcoat] it will run about $100 or so [which will do a few tubs]. The etch costs about $16 then you need to wipe it down with denatured alcohol. Also you need to add reducers to your prime and topcoat mix depending on time of year [cold or hot outside] so it flows properly.

It is relatively inexpensive to have done, depending on what are of the country you live in, and if the tub needs repair [chips, etc.,] it shouldn't run anymore than $250 to $400 for the tub refinish. Custom colors would cost more. Most common colors people have painted is bone, white, almond..


----------



## roxksears (Oct 21, 2009)

A senior citizen couple that are friends recently did their bathroom tiles and it turned out nicely. They aren't especially handy, but have patience and are willing to follow instructions. They said they went to their local Sherwin Williams store to see what could be done about their tiles. They said they bought everything at SW and were really happy with the results.

So.... maybe ask at your Sherwin Williams store. Good luck!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ebbo said:


> I do this for a living. The do it yourself kits are crap. I usually wind up repairing them for homeowners after they go that route.


I don't usually get involved with the idea of refinished tubs on my projects unless someone wants to rescue an old clawfoot. It is getting harder and harder to find people to do those. I have never seen a DIY tub epoxy job that looked at all decent. Whether that has to do with the material or the application skills I do not know. I would hire a pro who works with the materials all the time and has everything needed to work with epoxy finishes.


----------



## Ebbo (Oct 24, 2009)

sdsester said:


> I don't usually get involved with the idea of refinished tubs on my projects unless someone wants to rescue an old clawfoot. It is getting harder and harder to find people to do those. I have never seen a DIY tub epoxy job that looked at all decent. Whether that has to do with the material or the application skills I do not know. I would hire a pro who works with the materials all the time and has everything needed to work with epoxy finishes.


It absolutely has to do with the materials. You can not buy the materials for it at your local Home Depot or Sherwin Williams or those do it yourself kits on the internet. I've wound up redoing them fpr many people who went that route. I've done hundreds of clawfoot tubs. A guy I know buys old clawfoot tubs [believe it or not you can get them for about $50 to $100 a piece] and refinishes them and sells them for a couple thousand dollars a piece. He has the shop and space to do that and ships them all over the country.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Ebbo. Allow me to ask you:

On hand here, I have a couple serious large capacity compressors, a few spray guns (and one set up for thicker stuff like primer). I have a supplied/remote air respirator (pump/hose/hood), heavy chemical resistant gloves, and a Tyvek full body suit. Several serious fans that would fit in the bathroom window. I’ve done a fair amount of furniture finishing, but I haven’t specifically sprayed epoxies.

I understand quality product would be necessary. I have two white tubs I’d like refinished. They are not chipped or rusted through the finish…one has some scratches/marks…neither are in terrible shape. I understand that prep is essential to any spray job and being able to lay it on smoothly is critical.

That being said, so you think this can be reasonably done by someone like myself, and done safely? I’m concerned about the acid etch hazards…how many ways are there to skin the cat here? After carelessness in my youth, I’m always mindful of what my lungs get hit with. 
Would you care to give your impressions and maybe a little bit of info on the actual process?

And where would one buy the supplies? I live in NYC, lots of resources here.


----------



## Ebbo (Oct 24, 2009)

Lovegasoline said:


> Hi Ebbo. Allow me to ask you:
> 
> On hand here, I have a couple serious large capacity compressors, a few spray guns (and one set up for thicker stuff like primer). I have a supplied/remote air respirator (pump/hose/hood), heavy chemical resistant gloves, and a Tyvek full body suit. Several serious fans that would fit in the bathroom window. I’ve done a fair amount of furniture finishing, but I haven’t specifically sprayed epoxies.
> 
> ...


Sure I'll give you some info. I can tell you also how to get some of the material for free, who to call and what to say.I'll do that in pm's though I don't want to give all that info out on the forums. Have to get back to you tomorrow though it is getting late and I need some sleep and it will take some time to explain.


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks a bunch Ebbo, I look forward to it.
:thumbsup:


----------

